# Baked Beans



## Vince_UK (Oct 9, 2017)

I have  passion for baked beans, been eating them almost daily for most of my life. I am now getting withdrawal symptoms haha. Anyone any thoughts on eating baked beans as a T2 ?
Carbs 26g seem ok for 1/2 a tin but the sugar comes in at 10g.
I would hate to be deprived totally of my baked beans.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 9, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> I have  passion for baked beans, been eating them almost daily for most of my life. I am now getting withdrawal symptoms haha. Anyone any thoughts on eating baked beans as a T2 ?
> Carbs 26g seem ok for 1/2 a tin but the sugar comes in at 10g.
> I would hate to be deprived totally of my baked beans.


Hi Vince ~ no need to deprive yourself of baked beans ~ just cut the portion size. Do you have the book CARB & CALORIE COUNTER? Amazon £10.99 or pocket version £6.99. It has over 1700 coloured photos and the carbs ~ calories ~ protein ~ fat ~ saturated fat ~ and fibre values are clearly displayed in colour-coded circles below each photo. Well worth buying IMO to give peace of mind when carb counting.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 9, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi Vince ~ no need to deprive yourself of baked beans ~ just cut the portion size. Do you have the book CARB & CALORIE COUNTER? Amazon £10.99 or pocket version £6.99. It has over 1700 coloured photos and the carbs ~ calories ~ protein ~ fat ~ saturated fat ~ and fibre values are clearly displayed in colour-coded circles below each photo. Well worth buying IMO to give peace of mind when carb counting.
> View attachment 4929View attachment 4930


Thanks Wirralass, will give it a try
Good advice
Just ordered it from Amazon. Will get it when I get back to the UK.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 9, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Thanks Wirralass, will give it a try
> Good advice


Quite a lot of folk here have purchased the larger version and all say it has helped them tremendously and wouldn't be without the book now including myself. Also at the rear off the book there is a section that helps you choose what to eat when dining out. It means you can plan what to eat beforehand ~ that is if you know the menu's of the restaurant you're visiting!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 9, 2017)

I've only had baked beans once since diagnosis, but I didn't test to see the results.  They are quite high in fibre so you may be able to cope with them.  You could also try lower sugar varieties.  I can take them or leave them, so decided to err on the side of caution & avoid them.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 9, 2017)

I've also bought the low salt baked beans @Mark Parrott ~ @Vince_UK the only way to see if you can tolerate them is to test before and again 2hrs post meal. This is the thing with diabetes ~ what suits one may not suit another. x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 9, 2017)

Well baked beans pushed my level up from 4.9 to 5.5.. Don;t know if that is Ok or not but I don't think disastrous


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 9, 2017)

If you're saying your pre meal bgl was 4.9 ~ and your 2hr post meal was 5.5 ~ then you have absolutely nothing to worry about Vince. That's a perfect rise IMO. So not disastrous at all. Good management What portion size did you have?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 9, 2017)

That's spot on!  Maybe I should give them a go.  Miss my beans with my breakfast.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 9, 2017)

wirralass said:


> If you're saying your pre meal bgl was 4.9 ~ and your 2hr post meal was 5.5 ~ then you have absolutely nothing to worry about Vince. That's a perfect rise IMO. So not disastrous at all. Good management What portion size did you have?


1/2 a tin or so ( approx 4 tablespoons full ) lol Wirrallass. God I was craving for baked beans. I have eaten them most days of my 67 Years, man and boy usually a tin full each time. I had them with a chicken breast I coated in some spicy chinese coating, diced and cooked them in the Actifry I have here. I LOVE IT....
I am Philistine sometmes when it comes to food. Strangely getting braver as each day goes by. Told my Son he can get his eyes off his inheritance for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 9, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> That's spot on!  Maybe I should give them a go.  Miss my beans with my breakfast.


Go On ... be a Devil lol
I only had 4 heaped tablespoons full instead of my usual full tin, but OOOOHHHH It was fabulous.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 9, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> 1/2 a tin or so ( approx 4 tablespoons full ) lol Wirrallass. God I was craving for baked beans. I have eaten them most days of my 67 Years, man and boy usually a tin full each time. I had them with a chicken breast I coated in some spicy chinese coating, diced and cooked them in the Actifry I have here. I LOVE IT....
> I am Philistine sometmes when it comes to food. Strangely getting braver as each day goes by. Told my Son he can get his eyes off his inheritance for the foreseeable future.


I'm sorry Vince but that made me LOL so much! 
No-one more than I have cravings ~ no that's a porky ~ most of us have cravings some time or another but my cravings are for tiramisu, bliss Apple turnovers  chocolate brioche swirls, heaven  and sausage rolls (pastry ) but I have to say in all honesty that these are treated as treats now & then ~ a chocolate eclaire hardly spikes me  two does the same!!
Carry on eating your half tin of baked beans and enjoy! 
I'm still laughing


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 9, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Go On ... be a Devil lol
> I only had 4 heaped tablespoons full instead of my usual full tin, but OOOOHHHH It was fabulous.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 9, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I'm sorry Vince but that made me LOL so much!
> No-one more than I have cravings ~ no that's a porky ~ most of us have cravings some time or another but my cravings are for tiramisu, bliss Apple turnovers  chocolate brioche swirls, heaven  and sausage rolls (pastry ) but I have to say in all honesty that these are treated as treats now & then ~ a chocolate eclaire hardly spikes me  two does the same!!
> Carry on eating your half tin of baked beans and enjoy!
> I'm still laughingView attachment 4938


Wonder if I dare try a steak and kidney pie sometime lol.. My other weakness. If I am talking Heaven though it is 2 steak pies and a tin of baked beans.lol Told you I was a Philistine.
Spent my life touring the World managing companies in UK and China. Still come to China each year for 6 to 9 mnths. Dined in the finest restaurants but I am in total ecstasy with a couple of steak pies and a tin of baked beans followed by a sherry trifle.. Perhaps a nice beef casserole cooked in the slow cooker for 9 hours.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 9, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Wonder if I dare try a steak and kidney pie sometime lol.. My other weakness. If I am talking Heaven though it is 2 steak pies and a tin of baked beans.lol Told you I was a Philistine.
> Spent my life touring the World managing companies in UK and China. Still come to China each year for 6 to 9 mnths. Dined in the finest restaurants but I am in total ecstasy with a couple of steak pies and a tin of baked beans followed by a sherry trifle.. Perhaps a nice beef casserole cooked in the slow cooker for 9 hours.


Oh pleeeze dont teeeeze! Steak pie ~ sherry trifle to die for ~ haven't had the pleasùre of putting either of them near my lips since Gawd knows when!!! Now the beef casserole, you should be able to get away with a small portion without it affecting your bgls as long as you dont eat the spuds! One, maybe two baby new spuds should be ok but as said before ~ test pre meal and again 2hrs post meal to see If it's had any impact on your bgls. Oh and make sure you dont run out of test strips with you testing a lot.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 9, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Oh pleeeze dont teeeeze! Steak pie ~ sherry trifle to die for ~ haven't had the pleasùre of putting either of them near my lips since Gawd knows when!!! Now the beef casserole, you should be able to get away with a small portion without it affecting your bgls as long as you dont eat the spuds! One, maybe two baby new spuds should be ok but as said before ~ test pre meal and again 2hrs post meal to see If it's had any impact on your bgls. Oh and make sure you dont run out of test strips with you testing a lot.


Yes test strips, I wasted 4 on my second test but I am a Learner Driver. Sure I will improve.lol


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 9, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Wonder if I dare try a steak and kidney pie sometime lol.. My other weakness. If I am talking Heaven though it is 2 steak pies and a tin of baked beans.lol Told you I was a Philistine.
> Spent my life touring the World managing companies in UK and China. Still come to China each year for 6 to 9 mnths. Dined in the finest restaurants but I am in total ecstasy with a couple of steak pies and a tin of baked beans followed by a sherry trifle.. Perhaps a nice beef casserole cooked in the slow cooker for 9 hours.


A little tip ~ cast aside the pastry (Photo attached) ~ unless you want to experiment ~ but I think your levels will rise more than the baked beans did ~ it's a chance you take and sometimes we need to do this ~ we have to learn what we can tolerate ~ and we learn by our mistakes. A rise to 8mmls post meal is acceptable.


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 9, 2017)

I always keep a tin of beans next to my bed, as an emergency food, the High Calories make them a luxury now, especially with TWO THICK Slices of Brown Toast,
Mmmm Sooooo good I can taste them now! Cheers hope you are full of BEANS clive 555555


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 9, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> I always keep a tin of beans next to my bed, as an emergency food, the High Calories make them a luxury now, especially with TWO THICK Slices of Brown Toast,
> Mmmm Sooooo good I can taste them now! Cheers hope you are full of BEANS clive 555555


Do you keep your toaster & butter at your bedside too Clive?


----------



## Ditto (Oct 9, 2017)

Lawks now I want beans, steak pie and chips. Kill me now. I usually like beans straight from the tin cold...the whole tin. I'm ravenous.


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello wirrallass Good idea with the toaster, (Don't eat butter or marg). Always eat them cold out of the tin. Had Beetroot and Cous Cous for Tea, this chat about beans is making me Hungry still. Cheers all the best clive555555


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 9, 2017)

Pastry shoots my BG into orbit!  You could try steak suet pudding.  Suet is low carb, though the flour isn't, but may be a bit better.  I can eat a dumpling with no problems.


----------



## Radders (Oct 9, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Oh pleeeze dont teeeeze! Steak pie ~ sherry trifle to die for ~ haven't had the pleasùre of putting either of them near my lips since Gawd knows when!!! .


I make a low carb trifle. I love trifle! 
Berries set in sugar free jelly with dry sherry, sweetener in the custard and soya milk - there's not that much in custard powder really. Topped with fresh cream. Not something you want to eat too often if overweight but still accessible as a treat!


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 9, 2017)

Radders said:


> I make a low carb trifle. I love trifle!
> Berries set in sugar free jelly with dry sherry, sweetener in the custard and soya milk - there's not that much in custard powder really. Topped with fresh cream. Not something you want to eat too often if overweight but still accessible as a treat!


That's it Radders ~ you don't need to twist my arm ~  low carb trifle it is then at the weekend  ~ if I can wait that long!! Thanks x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 9, 2017)

Think I should Start a Baked Beans Appreciation Society? 
Just tested my waking up level (Well I think I am awake).
Was 4.8.
But I wasted 4 strips in the process.  I really need to learn how to drive this thing.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 10, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Think I should Start a Baked Beans Appreciation Society?
> Just tested my waking up level (Well I think I am awake).
> Was 4.8.
> But I wasted 4 strips in the process.  I really need to learn how to drive this thing.


Haha!! I think you'll be gathering a few followers from the forum Vince 
Ok. How are you wasting test strips ~ are you having problems drawing blood ~ do you wash your hands in warm-hot water before testing ~ are you inserting the test strip correctly into the meter? Sometimes there are duff strips in the pot ~ not your fault ~ I've had a few ~ others have too ~ so annoying.

Whereabouts are you stabbing your finger? Its best to select a site at the side of your fingernails on any of your hand digits but NOT your index fingers or thumbs ~ the nerves are very sensitive in these digits and you could damage them causing lack of sensation.

When I prepare to test my bgl  I lean the meter upright against a cushion or pillow and insert the test strip just inside the test strip port of the meter. Then I press the lancing device firmly against the puncture site on my little finger & press the release button. After drawing blood I then insert the test strip fully into the meter ~ wait for the flashing blood drop on the meter indicating its ready for the test ~ then holding the meter _above _the blob of blood on my finger with the test strip pointing down ~ then I place the test strip on the blob and wait for either a good or bad number!!!! Phew! Well that's how I do it Other folk will most probably have ways to test that suits them. We're all different.

We've all been where you are at Vince ~ wasting test strips in error at the beginning til we got the hang of testing so you're not alone You will soon become an expert I can tell you.

It's 00.25am here ~ what time is it where you are?
Take care.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 10, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Think I should Start a Baked Beans Appreciation Society?
> Just tested my waking up level (Well I think I am awake).
> Was 4.8.
> But I wasted 4 strips in the process.  I really need to learn how to drive this thing.


You must be doing something right to have a waking of 4.8 ~ excellent number. Baked beans springs to mind


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 10, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Haha!! I think you'll be gathering a few followers from the forum Vince
> Ok. How are you wasting test strips ~ are you having problems drawing blood ~ do you wash your hands in warm-hot water before testing ~ are you inserting the test strip correctly into the meter? Sometimes there are duff strips in the pot ~ not your fault ~ I've had a few ~ others have too ~ so annoying.
> 
> Whereabouts are you stabbing your finger? Its best to select a site at the side of your fingernails on any of your hand digits but NOT your index fingers or thumbs ~ the nerves are very sensitive in these digits and you could damage them causing lack of sensation.
> ...


7.25am in Shanghai
I had problems getting  meter so settled for a Roche Accu Check expensive but I  needed one badly. Have ordered 2 Codefree (i think that's the name) for home in the UK.
Got two there for the price of 1 here.
Looked at the Libre but the sensor running costs, in my humble opinion, are crazy. Would cost over £100 monthly for sensors.
Use side of finger but it seems very sensitive and must place blood drop in centre of test area which is very small 
I will get there like the Golden Shot just got  to get the right aim lol or I could employ Dracula to do it for me.
Walked 3.7 kms lastnight another milestone.
00.25am? You should be in bed dreaming about Steak pies, Cakes and Trifles lo (sweet dreams), and of couse tirimasu.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 10, 2017)

wirralass said:


> You must be doing something right to have a waking of 4.8 ~ excellent number. Baked beans springs to mind


I wonder if the Okra is having anything to so with it?


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 10, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> I wonder if the Okra is having anything to so with it?


Okra is very low carb so the answer to your question is yes. I've never tried Okra ~ what does it taste like?
When I was dx in April 2016 my numbers were frequently in the mid 4's ~ kept to a very strict low carb 3 meals a day diet ~ as time passed I relaxed my diet a little but tested tested tested as I experimented with different food & liquid ~ my bgls elevated slightly between 4.6 ~ 5.4 which is in range. Recently tho they've been all over the place from low 5's ~ 7~8 However notwithstanding those numbers, my HbA1c this year dropped from 47 (6.5%) to 32 (5.1%) which is non diabetic
Golden Shot? You're going back a few years aren't you 
Test site ~ I  have also tested on the fleshy part of the inside of the base of my thumbs but my fav digit is my lefty little finger. I always test my waking whilst still lying down before I get out of bed. Once feet hit the floor, bgls elevate.
Righty ho, I'm off to the land of nod now to enjoy sweet dreams
Take care & enjoy your day.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't eat the Okra I cut some up and place it in a glass of water overnight in the fridge. I drink the water in the morning and discard the okra. My Daughter-in-Law who is an organic food fanatic told me about it. Okra is very cheap here in China but I don't know about back in the UK.
I have absolutely no idea how to cook it. Here they fry it like everything else.
I am always dubious when miracle cures are claimed but in this case who knows there could be some benefit.
Let's try and see.
Had a strange experince actually the first day I drank it which was last Tuesday. In the afternoon my feet and legs literally tingled for the Olympics. Was quite concerned to be honest. Did some research and seemingly this is quite common as our bodies adjust to the lower levels of BG.
It only happened once and not again since then.
My initial thoughts are that perhaps it could have been a reaction to the okra as it lowered the BG level quickly. No idea, just a theory.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 10, 2017)

Took my pre-lunch readings today Got 5.2. I think that is partly bcause it is 27C here today and quite humid. Wasted 5 strip DAMN. The meter just doesn't seem to read some and the blood sample has to be dead centre. Oh well!!! More practice. To much or to little seems not to want to work either that or I have a batch of duds.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 10, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> I don't eat the Okra I cut some up and place it in a glass of water overnight in the fridge. I drink the water in the morning and discard the okra. My Daughter-in-Law who is an organic food fanatic told me about it. Okra is very cheap here in China but I don't know about back in the UK.
> I have absolutely no idea how to cook it. Here they fry it like everything else.
> I am always dubious when miracle cures are claimed but in this case who knows there could be some benefit.
> Let's try and see.
> ...


Thanks for sharing this with us Vince ~ Supermarket here I come!


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 10, 2017)

I DID IT!!! I DID !T!!! I DID IT!!!
Post meal test
FIRST TIME
WOW an achievement
Secret seems to be use my right hand to take the test from and not the left as I have been.
Little finger, prick, blood, on meter, result.
Reading 5.4
Lunch was
100 gr smoked salmon, 5 cherry tomatoes, 2 small hard boiled eggs and around 30 gm very very expensive cheddar cheese.
And a lot of Chinese faces looking in wonderment and thinking "What the devil is that laowai (foreigner) eating", as they tuck into their rice lol
Vince is welll chuffed again.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 10, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Took my pre-lunch readings today Got 5.2. I think that is partly bcause it is 27C here today and quite humid. Wasted 5 strip DAMN. The meter just doesn't seem to read some and the blood sample has to be dead centre. Oh well!!! More practice. To much or to little seems not to want to work either that or I have a batch of duds.


Well done on your House Special 5.2


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 10, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Well done on your House Special 5.2
> View attachment 4955


Xie Xie (thank you) LOL
I have a business idea. Perhaps we could start an Okra Import business if we cannot buy it in the UK. It literally grows here like a weed.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 10, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> I DID IT!!! I DID !T!!! I DID IT!!!
> Post meal test
> FIRST TIME
> WOW an achievement
> ...


At long last! Yeah! Good for you Vince ~ no more wasted test strips from now on!


----------

